# Newmiln House Hotel, Scotland - May 2018



## Brewtal (Jul 25, 2018)

I got the heads up about this places ages ago from a mate and kept meaning to go, but every time I was back up north seeing my folks I always had bigger and better places lined up. After a fail at Rosslynlee I decided to swing by. Absolutely worth the detour for the staircase.

Built in 1855, Newmiln House Hotel in Perthshire is owned by Prince Abdul Aziz al-Thani, the brother of the Emir of Qatar, and has been used as a bolthole by the actors Jude Law and Liam Neeson and the model Kate Moss. The couple who spent 12 years renovating the hotel sold it to the prince for £2.3million in 1999 and continued to lease the estate and run the luxury hotel until they were evicted after a dispute over unpaid rent. In 2007 a police raid took place following a dispute between the owners. After discovering his wife was seeing someone else the husband rammed his 4x4 into a car after seeing his wife with another man. Over 700 rounds of illegal ammunition were found at the hotel following the raid.


















































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## littleboyexplore (Jul 25, 2018)

lovely pics


----------



## HughieD (Jul 25, 2018)

Another great report mate...


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 26, 2018)

A nice report. This place is in not too bad condition, worth a renovation.


----------



## krela (Jul 26, 2018)

What a beaut. Thanks!


----------



## smiler (Jul 26, 2018)

Lovely set, great shots of the stairs, I enjoyed it, thanks


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 26, 2018)

Beautiful staircase and some lovely photogenic bits left behind!


----------

